
U.S. weighs restricting Chinese investment in artificial intelligence - jonbaer
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-usa-china-artificialintelligence-idUSKBN1942OX
======
otoburb
This is an awkwardly worded title, which nonetheless should have had the word
"stateside" in it somewhere.

>> _The report also signaled the need for measures beyond the scope of the
U.S. military, such as changing immigration policy to allow Chinese graduate
students to stay in the United States after completing their studies, instead
of returning home.

[...]

"The single biggest thing we can do is staple a green card to their diploma so
that they stay here and build the technologies here – not go back to their
countries and compete against us," Ganesan said._

I personally applaud a policy like this. But thinking strictly from the
protectionist & security motivations driving the Pentagon report, Menlo
Futures Ganeson's proposed remedy makes no sense: If green cards are handed
out to foreign students upon completion of their (presumably advanced)
degrees, this would allow said students to then perform both actions in their
lifetimes (i.e. build technologies in the US, _and_ go back and compete later
in life).

